# Forschungsgruppe Profana: So wehren Sie sich gegen Abzocke



## sascha (4 Januar 2010)

> Forschungsgruppe Profana: So wehren Sie sich gegen Abzocke
> 
> Die Forschungsgruppe Profana verschickt aktuell an viele Menschen Rechnungen über 84 Euro für angeblich geschlossene Verträge. Wir zeigen, wie Betroffene reagieren müssen.



Forschungsgruppe Profana: So wehren Sie sich gegen Abzocke: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## MarMue (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Forschungsgruppe Profana: So wehren Sie sich gegen Abzocke*



sascha schrieb:


> Forschungsgruppe Profana: So wehren Sie sich gegen Abzocke



In dem Artikel steht nur leider nicht viel, wie man sich wehren kann  !



			
				Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber sollten Verbraucher unternehmen, die einem solchen Unternehmen auf den Leim gegangen sind und bereits einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben? "Die Betroffenen sollten unbedingt fristgerecht von ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen", rät Nowarra.



Zwei weitere Möglichkeiten gibt es wohl noch:


Strafanzeige
...ist aufwändig und ungewiss, da eine wirkliche Straftat (Betrug, Nötigung) schwer nachzuweisen ist.
Also kommen wir zur Möglichkeit 2:
Geldweg unterbrechen
... Bank anschreiben und auf den Abzocker aufmerksam machen.

Das Problem ist, dass diese Firmen Ihren Gewinn aus den (fast) freiwilligen Zahlern ziehen. Also diejenigen, die den Widerspruch einfach verschlafen haben oder sich von dem einfachen Wort "Inkasso" so einschüchtern lassen, dass sie dann zahlen.

Das ist keine wirkliche Nötigung, da die Eingeschüchterten ja doch eher freiwillig zahlen; meistens aus reiner Bequemlichkeit, um sich weitere Arbeit zu ersparen.
(Das ist ja auch die Idee, weshalb die Abzocker es trotz fristgerechter Kündigung nochmal mit 'ner Rechnung versuchen -- ein paar Leute zahlen immer!)

Und es ist auch kein wirklicher Betrug, da die Zahler ja tatsächlich einen Kaugummi pro Quartal testen dürfen (oder so ähnlich).


Also eine schwierige Sache für einen Staatsanwalt!


Mir gefällt da einen Beschwerde bei der Bank besser!

Dieser Weg hat in der Vergangenheit schon einigen Dialer-Betreibern Probleme gemacht, weil die Banken denen nach zu vielen Beschwerden das Konto gekündigt haben. Und dann stockt der Geld-Fluss.

Es müssen sich einfach möglichst viele Leute bei der Bank beschweren (freundlich, aber bestimmt), hier der   Sparkasse Donnersberg (Adresse im Netz), und Ihnen klar machen, wie oft deren Institut direkt unter der Überschrift "Abzocker" auftaucht. Schlechte Werbung macht die Banker mobil...

*Ich kann euch einen Musterbrief geben (Mail-Adresse bitte per PM an mich) oder ihn hier veröffentlichen (Genehmigung und Freischaltung der Admins vorausgesetzt).
*
Viele Grüße,
MarMue


----------



## webwatcher (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Forschungsgruppe Profana: So wehren Sie sich gegen Abzocke*



MarMue schrieb:


> Mir gefällt da einen Beschwerde bei der Bank besser!


>> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## MarMue (11 Januar 2010)

*AW: Forschungsgruppe Profana: So wehren Sie sich gegen Abzocke*

Ja, genau so! Danke!

Wobei es nach meiner Erinnerung bei den Anwaltskammern und dem BDIU nicht viel hilft.

Zumindest zum BDIU gibt's doch (glaube ich) ein Nachricht oder ein Video vom NDR mit einer lächerlichen Stellungnahme von wegen "Verantwortungsbewusstsein der Inkassounternehmen" :wall:

Ich denke halt, die Banken haben durch den Image-Schaden am meisten zu verlieren. (Fragt sich nur, wie viel Gewinn sie durch die Bank-Gebühren machen.)


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2010)

*AW: Forschungsgruppe Profana: So wehren Sie sich gegen Abzocke*

http://www.vz-berlin.de/UNIQ126719818711958/link677861A.html


> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin
> 26.02.2010
> Unerwünschte Werbeanrufe für die "Forschungsgruppe Profana" gerichtlich untersagt!
> Bei weiteren Verstößen drohen der Ascor Media Ltd. und deren Geschäftsführer, D. M., Ordnungsgeld oder Ordnungshaft.
> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät allen Betroffenen zum Widerruf und zur Strafanzeige, denn es besteht der Verdacht des Betruges. Außerdem bittet sie, ihr unerwünschte Anrufe, die ab jetzt erfolgen, postalisch oder unter [email protected] mitzuteilen.


----------

